# Senator carjacked for 22-inch chrome rims



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Senator carjacked for 22-inch chrome rims*

_autoblog.com -_ Don Perata (D - DUB City Oakland) was driving his Senate-owned 2006 Dodge Charger shod with 22-inch chrome wheels and a Candy Apple Red paint job when he was startled by a man knocking on his window... with a gun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder if we(the tax payers) are paying for the pimp my ride wheels.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

my mistake i see state senate, well i'm sure the west coasters like lacoper are paying for them.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Good ole' Devals Cadi costs alot more than a Charger...


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

It's good to see a Senator ridin' on 22s. 
I think it's clear that he is just trying to open the lines of communication with the local "population" to garner more votes. A savvy political move if you ask me, not some twisted way to milk the taxpayers!
Senator: Yo homeboy, check out the chrome!
Homie: Yo Sen! Yo gotz my votez dawg.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

He should blame the 22 inch whips!


----------

